# Looking for liquid fuel comparable to Infinit speed/gofar



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

So I have been using only Infinit nutrition gofar exclusively since 2014 and it has been a wonderful fuel source for my girlfriend and I we get I from one of our lbs for approx $35 a tub. We are no longer able to get it from them and no other shop in town sells it. Ordering online will be $50 with shipping. 

We have a hard time digesting solids so liquid fuel has been great. 

What other liquid fuel options are there from other brands? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I have nothing but praise for Tailwind Nutrition. Haven't taken solid food on mtb rides up to 12 hrs.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll second Tailwind. In comparison to your current fuel tailwind has a few less calories. Tailwind also has no protein, out it really has worked great for me on races up to nine hours.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Wouldn't protein help satiate hunger over a long period? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

kikoraa said:


> Wouldn't protein help satiate hunger over a long period?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Why Tailwind

This is what Tailwind says about it:

"What About Protein?

We researched it. We tested it. We asked experts about it, so you don't have to. Protein during exercise doesn't improve endurance, but it does correlate with GI distress.

Studies show no significant endurance difference between carb-only and carb-protein drinks. Protein is hard to digest and can shut down your digestive tract during exercise. It can also slow the absorption of carbohydrates needed to rebuild glycogen stores during the critical recovery window. For these reasons, protein's not included in Tailwind. Want to dive deeper? Check out JoeFrielsBlog.com here and another article here."


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Tailwind for me, too. About 3 years now. Bought direct for most of that time but now my local Running Warehouse has it. They're part of the "Warehouse" affiliate of Art's Cyclery and last week the guys in the shop at Art's said they had some that they were trying. I plugged the product to them bigtime so maybe you'll see it at Art's, soon.


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

Another Tailwind fan here. 2+ years and still a satisfied customer


----------

